# chat is the happening place to be!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we really need to start using the chat more often


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It get's pretty crazy and confusing in thar


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i just went there. nothin


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

it was like at 11, they had 9 people


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The most chatters online in one day was 9, Yesterday.

new record!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I was there! :cowbell_snl:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang... no internet at home anymore


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No internet at home? :thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Fixin to be in the same boat 425


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

man i went in for the first time last night and it was a mess , its so fast u cant keep up with it , at least not us dumbass country boys anyway


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we in there now
pretty active


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

you can do it wood butcher ....I got faith in ya


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bump! come holler at us!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

where.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Just guessing...but I'd try the chat :thinking:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Trying to chat now.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

come on everyone


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Lets do it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone that is a memeber needs to get on chat. its fun.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

c'mon peeps! lets beat the record of 10!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I love it!!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

somehow i got kicked offline then i cam back on and everyone was gone


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Me too lol hotel internet sucks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Chat be happ'nin now!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dew it up


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in chat and it's sucking right now. I am having a good conversation with myself though.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...as long as you're not arguing with yourself


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

33 members online right now...lets set a new record in chat


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

its pretty sweet...come on boys


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I headed that way


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

chat no good right now.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a member of a hunting forum, and we have a weekly chat set up, its pretty fun.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Aint nobody there now....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I am...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm in chat.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

chat


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im in chat


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

10 4 me 2


----------

